# What's this 'money' thing?



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

Just noticed this under the general info for each person in posts...it says "Money: 0". Does anyone HAVE any money? What IS this money? Does this represent REAL money? 

EDIT: Or not...hmm, I seem to have Money: 4


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 21, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Just noticed this under the general info for each person in posts...it says "Money: 0". Does anyone HAVE any money? What IS this money? Does this represent REAL money?



You seem to have 4. I seem to have none.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> You seem to have 4. I seem to have none.



 You've got 1, actually...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 21, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> You seem to have 4. I seem to have none.



Make that 2.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Make that 2.



 3 now. 

Well, maybe it IS tied to postcount.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 21, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Make that 2.



3... er... 4..gah.

Seems to be some sort of alternate post ranking.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm into money! I'm into money!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 21, 2004)

I think its a post counter for posting in Meta or OT?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> 3... er... 4..gah.
> 
> Seems to be some sort of alternate post ranking.



 Yeah...but how did I start out with 4?


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 21, 2004)

Post count = Nothing
Money = Something?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Check out the "Petz" menu at the top of the screen.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Check out the "Petz" menu at the top of the screen.



 That. Rocks. 

But I still don't get how I started with 4...heh, ah well


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

hmm, it'll be interesting to see if this catches on...


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 21, 2004)

It is 1 money for 1 post or is there other ways to get money?  

Sorry if I missing something I'm tired.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Check out the Petz menu for more info on what gets you money.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

I just set it at 1 money for starting a thread, and 0 for a reply.  If you open a "bank account" you can transfer money to other users.  Other than for use with the Petz game, you can also use money to do funky things with your user title etc.

If you are playing Petz, you can challenge other Petz to duels and place wagers on the outcome.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 21, 2004)

Ahhh interesting...  but far too much like real life...  I'm penniless. 

Edit: theirs gold in them their posts!


----------



## ConnorSB (Apr 21, 2004)

umm.... whoa... its like neopets, but cooler! And apparently, I too am broke.

If its related to postcount, I wonder what kind of pet Crothian is going to have...


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

BTW, I'm waiting in the "Arena".  Someone create a pet and come fight me!  The wager is 5 money.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

No money for replies? Seems like you might want to give at least 1 for a reply, more for a new thread...


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

It wont let me make a pet!


> Macbeth, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, we'll see how it goes.  Don't want to encourage pointless spamming.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, we'll see how it goes.  Don't want to encourage pointless spamming.



 Yeah...but maybe try out the 1 for replies for a while and see how it goes? If the game can be kept friendly enough, pointless spamming and such can probably be avoided... </wishful thinking>


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, we'll see how it goes.  Don't want to encourage pointless spamming.



Well, it's not so much the money 'reward' as the price of anything. It'll be a LONG time before I get the 500 new threads I need to get anything from the Store.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Macbeth and Ankh - try creating a pet again.  I made a mistake with the permissions - all community supporters should have access.


----------



## BSF (Apr 21, 2004)

Heh - Yeah, I don't do much on starting new threads.  Almost every thread I have started has slid off page one within a few hours.  It doesn't seem like I come up with interesting topics.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Got it. Battling you now, 'Russ.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Yup, I just hit you for 25 health!


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow. Look like I'm goin to have the very first loss! Russ' Rufus has much better stats then my Hamlet.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Yep, I lost. Looks Like Ankh is there too, since there is now a "death of cats," definately a Pratchett Reference.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

's a conspiracy! Heh, yet another reason to be addicted to ENWorld. 

EDIT: And yep, Death of Cats is mine. *sigh* If only there was a Rat pet.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Did I kill you or did you surrender?  The system wasn't clear why the battle ended!

I seem to be locked in mortal combat with Ankh's pet, now.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Russ' Rufus has much better stats then my Hamlet.



I bought a few bits and pieces to boost my stats a little.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Okay, If prices are going to stay the same, we need to have a new way to earn money. I would have to go and start alot of threads just to get back to full health.

Wait a minute.. my money just went up... odd... how is money working Morrus? Still 1 per thread started?


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Did I kill you or did you surrender?  The system wasn't clear why the battle ended!
> 
> I seem to be locked in mortal combat with Ankh's pet, now.



I lost. 0 Health.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks like you get a PM with a round by round report. tha counter attack killed me. I had tried to counter you too. Damn.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

I need a healing potion.  I just won my second fight, but my health is down low.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I need a healing potion.  I just won my second fight, but my health is down low.



At current prices, a healing potion is worth starting *150* threads!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I need a healing potion.  I just won my second fight, but my health is down low.



 What a beating...good thing I managed to get a healing potion so no Dead Kitty. Got a lot of XP for that fight though...someone take down Morrus!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> At current prices, a healing potion is worth starting *150* threads!



It's all about picking your battles and making good wagers. 

I'm low on funds, too - could only afford a Cure Light.  Still at half health.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It's all about picking your battles and making good wagers.
> 
> I'm low on funds, too - could only afford a Cure Light.  Still at half health.



Still seems kind of tough. No more battling for me tonight (girlfriend on her way over), but tomorrow... Rufus is going DOWN!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Still seems kind of tough. No more battling for me tonight (girlfriend on her way over), but tomorrow... Rufus is going DOWN!



Yeah, yeah... we'll see!  Rufus is the reigning champion - he's unbeatable!


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm, I can't really offer a challenge, since I'm only half healed, and any newly created pet could beat me. Since I can't realistically win a challenge against a new pet, I can't make money. So I can't improve. We really should offer more money.

I do have just enough to heal all the way to full, but then I had better win against a new pet, or I'm screwed.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

Where does one see how much money one has?  I can't seem to find it.

Russ: How about offering so much "money" for each book review someone posts?  It might be a good way to encouarge people to post more of them.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow, people have over 200 "money" that's impressive


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow, people have over 200 "money" that's impressive



 ...and I have a very small amount...not really any way Death of Cats can challenge anyone for a while now.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Money is in your profile.

Thing is, with money for every post, I think it'll be just too easy.  I agree, other ways of earning money are a good idea, but I wouldn't want to do something which required manual maintenance.

Bear in mind, also, that if you put your money in a "bank account" you'll get interest on it.  That's a free way of making money; plus people can give you money.  So a bunch of people could team together to buy cool equipment for one person to use if they wanted to take someone down.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Oooh!  I'm in battle again - this time with Phoenix.  Might lose this as I'm at low health.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

Woah...my money just jumped up. How'd I get up to 84 from near nothing?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Aaargh!  He got me!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Woah...my money just jumped up. How'd I get up to 84 from near nothing?



Dunno.  Weird.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

OK, 1 for a post, 3 for a thread.  How does that sound?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Thing is, with money for every post, I think it'll be just too easy.




But I want money with every post...and I want it to be retroactive


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Aaargh! He got me!



Fear Phoenix!!! 

*meow*   

Oh, I think your money goes up over time, possibly.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, 1 for a post, 3 for a thread.  How does that sound?




I say try it out with the condition that if people start spamming, you'll just remove the one for posts part.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Fear Phoenix!!!
> 
> *meow*
> 
> Oh, I think your money goes up over time, possibly.



 Kitty Power! Death of Cats is avenged! Heh...this is far too adictive. I should be sleeping right now


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 21, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Kitty Power! Death of Cats is avenged! Heh...this is far too adictive. I should be sleeping right now



And I almost defended against Rufus again... but an unlucky miss ended my chances of beating him.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Hah!  I just beat Phoenix in the rematch!  Revenge is sweet, especially because I had to sell most of my stuff to buy a healing potion!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm... my money just went up to 119.  I have no idea why.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Hmmm... my money just went up to 119. I have no idea why.



I bet 10 on the match, which you just won.  Incidentally, my money was at -10, before I withdrew my savings... *sniff*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Hmmm... my money just went up to 119.  I have no idea why.



 Interesting how the money will jump here and there...the Info thing said certain threads give money. What does that mean? Could that be what's happening?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 21, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Interesting how the money will jump here and there...the Info thing said certain threads give money. What does that mean? Could that be what's happening?



That could be it too, though it'd be nice for some sort of notification when it did that.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

That is wierd...my money just jumped a bit as well.  More money in the bank I guess


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

Mine jumped that time, too. Maybe its every half hour or every hour? It could have to do with the interest in the bank maybe...or not...or...bah, I dunno. I'd like to know, though.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

I think it's that "random money found in threads" thing.  But you're right, there's no notification or anything.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

Somehow, I have a feeling these random spurts are Cthulhu Hushmoney.

Don't ask me why, it's just a feeling.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

The bank give 2% per day....that's 2 per 100 you have in it.  The jumps I've seen have been about 20, and I certainly do not have 1000 in the bank....yet


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I think it's that "random money found in threads" thing.  But you're right, there's no notification or anything.




Does it just choose a thread at random?  Beacuse with the tens of thousands of threads all over EN Woeld, it seems like they would be hard to just run into.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, it does seem to happen rather a lot.  If you look at the stats page, there are people with hundreds saved up.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 21, 2004)

It could be linked to the number of threads that you view, so the more you read the forums, the more money jumps you get.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

As expected, Piratecat has the most money.  He's probably already got it rigged so he gets some money everytime someone visits his story hour.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 21, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> As expected, Piratecat has the most money. He's probably already got it rigged so he gets some money everytime someone visits his story hour.



Ao, I wanted to play with your pet, but I can't find it.  A function to search for a person's pet would be most welcome.

Oh, anyone want to send me money so I can whomp Morrus again?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

Now that would be funny...and clever


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Ao, I wanted to play with your pet, but I can't find it.  A function to search for a person's pet would be most welcome.
> 
> Oh, anyone want to send me money so I can whomp Morrus again?



 Hehe. Thanks for the boost you gave me. I'm currently aiming to(eventually) give Morrus a rematch...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Ao, I wanted to play with your pet, but I can't find it.  A function to search for a person's pet would be most welcome.




Haven't created one.  So far, i just have cash.

And the ability to taunt.  Muuwahahahahahahaahhahaha


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 21, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Hehe. Thanks for the boost you gave me. I'm currently aiming to(eventually) give Morrus a rematch...



We cats have to stick together!   

Although, to be honest, if any sort of bird creature is ever added, I'm going to change Phoenix into that.

Morrus, speaking of adding stuff, how difficult is that to do?  Is there any way that any of us might be able to help out?  For instance, I think the Leather Gloves might look better if they were brown instead of grey, and it's a relatively easy photoshop job.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmm... I've noticed that the "Richest Memebers" in the stats doesn't count cash you've got in your bank account.

Weird.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

Ya, its only money on hand.  But I guess that makes sense since you have to have it on hand to buy stuff.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Yay! I just went up a level!

Also, I occasionally get an option called "Ferocious Bite", which does loads of damage if it hits.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Apr 21, 2004)

I can verify that one.  Rufus is a beast.  

Best,
Nick


----------



## MerricB (Apr 21, 2004)

The boards are running slowly, and you're playing Petz??!!??

This is as strange as it could be. I love it! 

I don't suppose there's any way to get money for posts replying to a thread you started? That way, people who start popular threads get appropriately rewarded?

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

Piratecat's SH thread would reep him rewards like no ones business...


----------



## MerricB (Apr 21, 2004)

Heh. 

There's a moral in that somewhere.

Write well, and thou shalt be rewarded?

Cheers!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 21, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> I can verify that one. Rufus is a beast.



Meh, I beat him once and almost twice, if not for missing on my second attack.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

There.  Grr Argh has been created and equipped.

Hmm.. I fear this.  I have a feeling I'll get addicted this week.  Not good.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

It's fine AO, you need to get addicted to something...and just wait a few 10 hours till the rest of EN World logs on and sees this


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's fine AO, you need to get addicted to something...and just wait a few 10 hours till the rest of EN World logs on and sees this



Well, depending on how it affect the server, we may well have to turn Petz off.  Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah. I would think Petz would just add to the slowdowns.

But, that's not exactly something I know a lot about.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

it is only limited to community supporters...though I imagine they are the ones who visit the site the most....hard to say....


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Man, that was nasty, Ao.  Adamantine Platemail and Gauntlets of Ogre Power?  Ouch!  I didn't stand a chance!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

Ha! first win. And against Rufus, no less.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 21, 2004)

Well done, AO!

Cheers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

I saved up my cash.  I was going to save up for the Cloak of Heroism, but decided against it.  Also helps that I bought the Gauntlet just before the price went up.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

OK, I just spent some money, and I'm ready for a re-match!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Woohoo!



> You're pet won the battle against your opponent's pet. *Grr Argh! - Vs - Rufus the Black Hound*. Since you won you get the wager which was: 20.
> 
> After 3 turns Rufus the Black Hound defeated Grr Argh!
> 
> ...



That "Counter" option seems to be pretty cool when it works.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh crap!  84 points??? ouch.  that hurt.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, that's the most I've ever seen.  I really winced at your 41 damage, and then hit "Counter".  

Got hardly any XP for that, though.  I want to go up another level!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 21, 2004)

Just reverse your name, Ao.

Oa. Oa. Oa. 

Cheers!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I saved up my cash. I was going to save up for the Cloak of Heroism, but decided against it. Also helps that I bought the Gauntlet just before the price went up.



Me too - I was saving up for something big, but decided to splurge it all to beat you.

As for the gauntlet - the price went up, but so did the capability. So you have the discontinued "lesser gauntlet of ogre power".


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

Actually, mine aren't lesser.  They still increased my strength by 30.  That surprised me, cause when I hit purchase, it only did 10.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh.  Looks like you got lucky, then!


----------



## Kai Lord (Apr 21, 2004)

How often do pets show up in the Adoption Center?


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

This makes me wish I was a community supporter.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> How often do pets show up in the Adoption Center?



Whenever someone puts their pet up for adoption.


----------



## Kai Lord (Apr 21, 2004)

How did they get one in the first place?  (I must have missed that in the Info section.)

EDIT: Nevermind, I see it now.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

I can't get a critter.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

RagerWickett, Go into inventory then scroll down on the left had side.  The secodn to last thing in the menu will be "Create Pet"


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Try again, Ryan.  You should have access as a community supporter.  I just tweaked something.



> How did they get one in the first place? (I must have missed that in the Info section.)



It's an option in your profile.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

Ah, interesting.

So, I'm all for pretty pictures.  Can we work on adding new varieties of pets, or providing different pictures?


----------



## MerricB (Apr 21, 2004)

You just want an Ewok pet, don't you, RangerWickett. 

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

first an ewok...then someone will want a Gungan...then everyone will want to fight the Gungan....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

Okay. Smacked down by Rufus again.

That can't be good.


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> first an ewok...then someone will want a Gungan...then everyone will want to fight the Gungan....




Don't forget the Jawas!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Who owns Bianca?  I accepted a challenge and have been waiting about 10 minutes for him/her to make a move.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 21, 2004)

MacMathan owns Bianca. (Click on the pet's icon and it will tell you).

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm just waiting for Morrus to change his title to "Pet Owner Extraordinare" or something similar. 

Cheers!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, MacMathan is online and looking at this thread right now, according to "Who's Online".  MacMathan, make your move!


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm will it tell me to make a move? I have not seen my challenge accepted yet.


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow that was short and brutal Is there anyway to avoid a challenge from lets say a higher level pt


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Sorry, MacMathan!

If you make a challenge, anyone can answer it.  However, you get to pick and choose which challenges you answer, so maybe that's the best way to start with a new pet.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus...picking on the new pets...


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 21, 2004)

Ah I see   Hmmm so how do we get more cash for healing potions? Maybe there will be a sale for ailing pets


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm disgruntled!   

I have all this virtual money and nothing to do with it.  :\


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm level 3 now!



> I have all this virtual money and nothing to do with it.



You could give it to me!  I have my eyes on a nice suit of admantine platemail!


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm level 3 now!
> 
> 
> You could give it to me!  I have my eyes on a nice suit of admantine platemail!




You mean we can do everything but make a pet?....Soooooo not cool!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

That is pretty funny...the non community supporters get the money, but don't have any way to use it.  Or maybe that's just mean, not sure yet


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't want an Ewok pet.  I mean, I'm an Ewok.  That's slavery.

No.  I was just thinking of things like psuedodragons, serpents, falcons, mice, tiny beholders, pseudonatural squids, and psicrystals.  And maybe even a few weird things, like chickens.


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That is pretty funny...the non community supporters get the money, but don't have any way to use it.  Or maybe that's just mean, not sure yet




More than likely funny and mean...but I'm sure someone will buy some of it from me off of ebay!


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 21, 2004)

I am accepting cash donatons for healing potions for the poor Bianca.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I don't want an Ewok pet. I mean, I'm an Ewok. That's slavery.
> 
> No. I was just thinking of things like psuedodragons, serpents, falcons, mice, tiny beholders, pseudonatural squids, and psicrystals. And maybe even a few weird things, like chickens.



Problem is, each pet has 100(!) different GIFs, representing a different level of health.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

wow, 100 different gifs??  You'll need a new server upgrade just for this game


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, 100 different gifs?? You'll need a new server upgrade just for this game



They're very tiny.  It would just be a lot of work to add a new pet type.


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm... Could that be cut down to say 10 per pet or is it hard coded?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

I wouldn't know where to start to change that - it's in the code itself.


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 21, 2004)

Well I am off for the night. Thanks for the addictive new feature


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

Eh, we can cut corners.  5 gifs per critter.  Healthy (with a smile).  Unhealthy (pouty).  Injured (cowering).  Really hurt (very sad sad face, a paw with a thorn in it).  And dying (x's over the eyes).


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

I've found out where the random monetary increases are coming from - it is, as we suspected, due to the "finding random amounts of money in threads" feature.  Seems to be set way to high to me, though - I'll have to look into reducing it.


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

MacMathan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the addictive new feature




Some of us wouldn't know about that!


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've found out where the random monetary increases are coming from - it is, as we suspected, due to the "finding random amounts of money in threads" feature.  Seems to be set way to high to me, though - I'll have to look into reducing it.




Yeah, I seem to be getting alot from the random findings too. But I am going to alot of threads. I guess I'm just in a talkative mood this night/morning.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

When you 'withdraw' money from your bank account, it says the 'withdrawel' is complete.  It's mispelled.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

I dunno if lowering the amount of free money a lot will help.  I can't really see waiting two months, posting 10 messages a day, to buy a suit of armor.  It just ain't that interesting.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

Did I miss the fighting time?


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Did I miss the fighting time?




I would fight you if I could! lol


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

Then hey, can you gimme your money, so whenever I do get into a fight, I'll have the needed gear?  My account number is XPETBK - 63


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

What do I get in exchange?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Come on then, Ryan.  I don't mind killing your pet.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmm.  Do you know what my critter's name is?  Lloth.  Don't you want Lloth to be powerful and dangerous?  You can help make Lloth a creature to fear, as it should be.

And, err, you're invited to my graduation!  I'm graduating this May 10th from Emory University in Atlanta, GA.  As I've been told, it is tradition to give money to those who are graduating, to help them get settled down.

. . . settled down into the demonweb pits of Lloth!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Less chat, more fighting!


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Come on then, Ryan.  I don't mind killing your pet.



You're taking your good sweet time getting there now.  *grin*


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

The battle un-exists.  . . .   I'm confused.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, that was short and sweet....


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

What does 'counter' do?  I thought I would 'counter'-attack.  I seem to have surrendered instead.  *blink*


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Less chat, more fighting!




Easier said than done for some!


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> And, err, you're invited to my graduation!  I'm graduating this May 10th from Emory University in Atlanta, GA.  As I've been told, it is tradition to give money to those who are graduating, to help them get settled down.




Are you paying for the travel expenses?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> What does 'counter' do? I thought I would 'counter'-attack. I seem to have surrendered instead. *blink*



I'm not entirely sure.  I think it's a bit of a gamble - you wait for an attack and then counter attack immediately.  You do more damage than you would normally (if you hit), but the danger is that you stand around waiting for your opponent to whack you first - which is what happened in this case.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

See, PH34R, do you want to let Russ get away with that kind of talk?  I'll fight him for you.

I'm a bit miffed that it didn't even tell me I'd lost.  It just ended the fight.  Hmph!


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Are you paying for the travel expenses?




Since I'll wager you probably don't want to head to Georgia for no good reason, then sure, I'll cover the travel expenses.

Of course, if there actually _are_ travel expenses, we might have a problem.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Easier said than done for some!



Oh, anything to keep you quiet.  Go make a pet.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

Tsk tsk, Russ.


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

Well unless transportation, food, and lodging all become free before now and then I believe there will be travel expenses!


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

You did 129 damage?!?!

Yes, you definitely need to give more money.  It took me 2 years to get 4000 posts, which somehow averages out to around 6 posts a day.  To afford to _heal_ my pet will take me weeks, by which point it'll be dead.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Well unless transportation, food, and lodging all become free before now and then I believe there will be travel expenses!




You're using normal logic.  I'm using _il_logic, which is much more effective, and which explains that you won't be coming to Atlanta, so there won't be any expenses.  I would be almost worried if you came to my graduation.  *grin*


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

I might just decide to come down around that time and just happen to stop by the campus right when you're having your graduation.

"Hey, they're having graduation, let's go watch...Is that RangerWickett?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've found out where the random monetary increases are coming from - it is, as we suspected, due to the "finding random amounts of money in threads" feature.  Seems to be set way to high to me, though - I'll have to look into reducing it.




Did you switch it _off_?

-Hyp.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 21, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> I might just decide to come down around that time and just happen to stop by the campus right when you're having your graduation.
> 
> "Hey, they're having graduation, let's go watch...Is that RangerWickett?"




lol  Well, if you can tell me out of the ~800 other people graduating, good on you.

And thankee.  *wink*


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> lol  Well, if you can tell me out of the ~800 other people graduating, good on you.
> 
> And thankee.  *wink*




I know more than you think!!


----------



## ph34r (Apr 21, 2004)

I think I'm going to bed. I can hardly hold my eyes open...later the carnage begins!   

BTW, Thanks Morrus!!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 21, 2004)

Did you get those random amounts of money simply from visiting threads, or did you have to post in them as well?

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 21, 2004)

*Petz: The Addiction*

She's white, she's cute and cuddly, and she's a ravenous monster.

No, that's my cat in real life. Not the virtual cat. 

She's started sleeping under my quilt, not just on top of it.

Still the real cat.

She's waiting for battle in the arena.

Not the real cat. 

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

At least the interest has risen to 5% instead of 2%


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I've found out where the random monetary increases are coming from - it is, as we suspected, due to the "finding random amounts of money in threads" feature.  Seems to be set way to high to me, though - I'll have to look into reducing it.




Aaah! He beats up Grr Argh! last night then reduces money acquisition.  I think he wants to kill my cat!  It wiped me out of cash just to buy a cure light potion to keep him alive.

Umm... anyone got some free cash lying around?  The kitty is hurt, hungry, and unhappy.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 21, 2004)

Perhaps people should get moeny for just fighting, so they at least come away with something.


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm... Without the random cash it seems like you are pretty much doomed if you lose your first fight. I am cashed out and can't seem to find any. I had to put my poor dying doggie up for adoption in the hope that some rich soul could save her


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 21, 2004)

Not to mention you can't fight in the arena because you have no cash to wager   Not really complaining I am just catching up to how I should have played


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm, things seem to be going well. the whole 'petz' thing is a bit weird, but fun nonetheless. Now if I can just beat Tobu, even though I forgot to heal past 50%...


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 21, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Hmmm, things seem to be going well. the whole 'petz' thing is a bit weird, but fun nonetheless. Now if I can just beat Tobu, even though I forgot to heal past 50%...



And the boards went down in the middle of our fight. *blah* at least I managed to click "attack" just before.

Note: Tobu IS the name of one of our cats. If Petz continues, Seri will probably be creating Hazumu


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> And the boards went down in the middle of our fight. *blah* at least I managed to click "attack" just before.
> 
> Note: Tobu IS the name of one of our cats. If Petz continues, Seri will probably be creating Hazumu



What's happening now? I can't see any part of Petz but my stats...


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Wait, I'm back in battle, but it looks like it's thatdarncat's turn...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 21, 2004)

Well... considering he's offline, you could be waiting a while, Macbeth.


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 21, 2004)

Well if you get bored I am awaiting a challenge with my turtle ...of dooooommm


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Rus, I don't have permissions. Give them to me.


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Well... considering he's offline, you could be waiting a while, Macbeth.



Dang, you're right. Is there any automatic time out for battles? Will there be an autosurrender sooner or later? Or should I just wait?


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 21, 2004)

Wait, all of a sudden "Battle does not exist" Did thatdarncat surrender? Edit: No, I lost


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 21, 2004)

Had a little bit of strangeness during my last fight. It appears my turtle is actually a cleric:

Turn 2: Tortuga De La Naranja Did Not Move.
Turn 2: Liliana Attacked Tortuga De La Naranja and did 45 damage.
Counter Attack: Tortuga De La Naranja Attacked Liliana and did -8 damage.

Turn 3: Tortuga De La Naranja Attacked Liliana and Missed.
Turn 3: Liliana Attacked Tortuga De La Naranja and did 10 damage.


I am giving health beyond the maximum to my opponent...Doh!


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 21, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Wait, all of a sudden "Battle does not exist" Did thatdarncat surrender? Edit: No, I lost



 Sorry about the delay, I'm at work 

That's the second time I've beaten someone in the 3rd round with massive damage after they failed to do anything in the second round. Weird!

You'd better watch out Russ - 2/0/0 I'm catching up


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2004)

Anyway to put those random amounts back? Its going to be near impossible to get money without them...especially if you lose


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah... and they're a big help to those of us who mostly lurk. 

*winces at the slapdown Tobu just received at the hands of a Rookie (no battles) pet*

82 points of damage in the FIRST ROUND just ain't right from a rookie


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> Yeah... and they're a big help to those of us who mostly lurk.
> 
> *winces at the slapdown Tobu just received at the hands of a Rookie (no battles) pet*
> 
> 82 points of damage in the FIRST ROUND just ain't right from a rookie



 Bah...I've got to keep Death of Cats resting for a bit. He's all hurt from two painful battles.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Heh.  Grr Argh! is resting too.  He's beatup and out of cash.  His first battle went well, but second and third were definate smackdowns.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Heh.  Grr Argh! is resting too.  He's beatup and out of cash.  His first battle went well, but second and third were definate smackdowns.



 Death of Cats just took two painful beatings from Morrus. Seems like he's really handing out those beatings.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

MacMathan said:
			
		

> Had a little bit of strangeness during my last fight. It appears my turtle is actually a cleric:
> 
> Turn 2: Tortuga De La Naranja Did Not Move.
> Turn 2: Liliana Attacked Tortuga De La Naranja and did 45 damage.
> ...




That was very weird. My cat had 108 health of 100 total at the end of the battle! 

Cheers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Yup. that's who doled out my beatings.  I was able to catch him by surprise the first time.  After that, he was prepared.

Thems the breaks.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

So, is nobody accepting my challenges any more?  I'm waiting in the arena.  Somebody must be willing to fight!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

Ah, Hypersmurf.  Let battle commence!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

And another notch in my victory belt.


> You're pet won the battle against your opponent's pet. *Rufus the Black Hound - Vs - Yertle*. Since you won you get the wager which was: 15.
> 
> After 2 turns Rufus the Black Hound defeated Yertle
> 
> ...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> And another notch in my victory belt.



 Gods man...you're far too powerful for all of us!

Everyone! Let's find a way to combine our animals into ONE GIANT ANIMAL! I wanna control the head!!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Heh. With only 5 health and a max of 100, damn straight I'm avoiding you in battle, Morrus.

Poor Yertle.  He was a good turtle.  Now he is squish like so many others in Rufus's path.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 22, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Anyway to put those random amounts back? Its going to be near impossible to get money without them...especially if you lose




It's to Morrus' advantage to leave them off.

Rufus is superior to the other contenders.

5 cash and 2 cash for posting is a pittance, and will not allow anyone to become a serious threat to him.

As long as the random goodies are left switched off, Rufus will remain supreme 

-Hyp.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

OK, OK, I'll put them back.  What levels do you think are appropriate?  There are three places they can be earned:

Per post

Per Thread

A % chance of finding a randomly determined amount when browsing a thread.  Right now I have it set at 1% chance of finding 1-10 money.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> And another notch in my victory belt.




Two, it would seem.

I received the PM about that fight twice, and Yertle has two losses on his tally.

No wonder Rufus has so much experience - it looks like there's something fishy going on with his record!  

-Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> A % chance of finding a randomly determined amount when browsing a thread.  Right now I have it set at 1% chance of finding 1-10 money.  Any suggestions?




What was the default?  10% chance of 1-100?

Remember that items are costing in the 100-3000 sort of range... and after each fight, the loser tends to need to spend two or three hundred just on healing!

-Hyp.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, OK, I'll put them back.  What levels do you think are appropriate?  There are three places they can be earned:
> 
> Per post
> 
> ...



 Do you have me on your ignore list or something?

"Give me permission for this Petz thing so that I may smite you!"


----------



## BSF (Apr 22, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> It's to Morrus' advantage to leave them off.
> 
> Rufus is superior to the other contenders.
> 
> ...




That's not quite true.  After a few days, Crothian might be able to afford to make a run at it.


----------



## BSF (Apr 22, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Do you have me on your ignore list or something?
> 
> "Give me permission for this Petz thing so that I may smite you!"




Mwahahahaha.  As it says in the Petz menu, it is available to Community Supporters only!  You, my friend, are a Moderator!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Hmm...just have to avoid fighting Morrus. Thanks for the random number thing being back on. Some is better than none.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

I've also upped the post/thread amounts - they're now 5/10 respectively.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Do you have me on your ignore list or something?
> 
> "Give me permission for this Petz thing so that I may smite you!"



Come on then.  Do your worst...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

5/10 sounds good.

As for the random one, I thought the original setting was fine. Course, I also saved up over a couple hours to get enough to buy my two items.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Come on then.  Do your worst...



 Yet another one for Morrus to take down without allowing even a cry for help.

I can't believe I managed to surrender in my second fight with that Rufus.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> What was the default? 10% chance of 1-100?
> 
> Remember that items are costing in the 100-3000 sort of range... and after each fight, the loser tends to need to spend two or three hundred just on healing!
> 
> -Hyp.



Well, I want to 3000 items to be long term goals, not ten-a-penny.  Also, as more and more people start playing and making wagers, people should start making money.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm gonna have one more fight, then I'm going to put Rufus up for adoption.


----------



## ph34r (Apr 22, 2004)

I think something like a 3-5% chance to find $5-10 would be a little better since the items costs quiet a bit.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

OK, folks - Rufus can now be bought for the low, low price of 1000.  Not only do you get the leanest, meanest fighting machine this forum has ever seen, you also get a suit of chainmail and a large shield.  

Find him in the Adoption Center, patiently waiting for his new owner.


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 22, 2004)

Is there anyway to bet on fights without being in them?


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Hmm. I noticed that you get XP for making attacks, but not for just sitting there.

Is there any reason to just defend? Possibly to get against a counterattack... but it still seems odd.

What am I missing?

Cheers!


----------



## ph34r (Apr 22, 2004)

Crud, I don't have quiet that much.  :\


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, folks - Rufus can now be bought for the low, low price of 1000.  Not only do you get the leanest, meanest fighting machine this forum has ever seen, you also get a suit of chainmail and a large shield.
> 
> Find him in the Adoption Center, patiently waiting for his new owner.




Yay! The Demon is gone for a time!...err 

Do you think there's any way to set it so people NOT involved in a fight could make wagers on them? It'd make things even more interesting...could help people ally with each other too


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

MacMathan said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to bet on fights without being in them?



Not yet.  We're using v2 of the software; v3 is in development and has a whole bunch of new features (although whether that will be one of them I couldn't say).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Not yet.  We're using v2 of the software; v3 is in development and has a whole bunch of new features (although whether that will be one of them I couldn't say).



 Any idea when v3 is going to be released?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

A few months, I imagine.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

Incidentally, I think the best way to earn money would be via doing community stuff.  For example - writing reviews, submitting news items, maybe even writing articles and stuff.

There are options in the system which allows the money to be spent on stuff other than the Petz (silly things like having your username in a chosen colour, or having it "glow", etc.)

The only problem is, I wouldn't want to have to handle all this manually, so it'd need to be automated (i.e. code alterations which grant a decent amount of money for a thread in one of the News Items forums, and so on).  Not something I think I'm able to do, but if anyone is a PHP whizz, I'll happily send them the code to look over.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, in the words of Teal'c, "That did not go well."

Poor Lily. Time to heal you up, dearest. 

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Incidentally, I think the best way to earn money would be via doing community stuff.  For example - writing reviews, submitting news items, maybe even writing articles and stuff.




That sounds great. Alas for my non-existent PHP skills!

Cheers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> That sounds great. Alas for my non-existent PHP skills!
> 
> Cheers!



 Agreed. I think offering money for things like that is a good idea. Now...if only I could do PHP stuff...


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Do pets heal normally, or do you always have to buy potions for them?

Cheers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Do pets heal normally, or do you always have to buy potions for them?
> 
> Cheers!



 I think they may heal at a very slow rate on their own...not really useful though. Potions are definitely very important


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I think they may heal at a very slow rate on their own...not really useful though. Potions are definitely very important




Hmm - does anyone know if the bonus points come from posting in a thread, or just visiting it?

Cheers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

the random points come from visiting threads.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> A % chance of finding a randomly determined amount when browsing a thread.  Right now I have it set at 1% chance of finding 1-10 money.  Any suggestions?




I suggest 100% chance of 1 money for browsing a new thread. That way it's still present, helps the lurkers, and doesn't encourage the tactic of "open as many threads as possible in hopes of earning teh money."


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

A particular page on the thread, or just the thread itself? 

Cheers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's when you open a page.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's when you open a page.



 Yeah, that sounds about right. Now...if only I could get Death o' Cats healed enough to fight again...


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, gaining "money" is still incredibly painful. 

Consider that healing a pet fully costs about 300; that's 60 replies or 30 new posts. New posts are rare.

And that doesn't count feeding the poor petz!

I think there are still a few tweaks to be made.

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Strange - Lil' is currently cross-eyed with happiness. At least I assume that's what it is! 

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Incidentally, that -8 health damage that accrued to Lil during the earlier match (and that granted her the interesting stat of 108 health of a maximum of 100), rolled over onto the next match.

Not that it helped. Curse you, Yertle!

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

When you play with a pet, it increases that pet's pleasure by 1.

Cheers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Wow, Merric, you're really babbling to yourself.


----------



## ph34r (Apr 22, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Wow, Merric, you're really babbling to yourself.




He's just posting to get more money!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

I think you're both right. 

I'm babbling to make money! That alone should show you two things:

* Petz are addictive
* You don't get enough money to upkeep them properly.

Interestingly, it doesn't show which pet someone owns when you visit their profile... you have to click on the pet icon to discover who owns them.

This can be annoying when trying to return "playing" favours.

Cheers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> He's just posting to get more money!



 Shhh! Don't let him find out we're on to him...

...though it'll get scary if he starts having a conversation with himself.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, Merric. How was Lil today?

She was fine, Merric. She woke me up by jumping on my bed and informing me she wanted to get fed.

So what did you do?

I woke up and fed her. She was insistent about it. I then changed her kitty litter.

Sounds fair enough. Did she thank you?

In a manner of speaking. She wanted to be fed again.

I see.

So I fed her. Then I had a shower.

Did you finally make it to work?

Only after I fed her again.



(That's actually what happened this morning, too!)

Cheers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

This isn't fair! If he has multiple personalities, its possible that he can have more than one pet!! I have at least 5 people in my head, can I have 5 pets?


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Hmm - this is interesting. The expression on your petz face is determined by its happiness.

There are 100 different expressions!

From 1% happiness:





to 84% happiness:




to 100% happiness:





Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> This isn't fair! If he has multiple personalities, its possible that he can have more than one pet!! I have at least 5 people in my head, can I have 5 pets?




Not multiple personalities, alas. Just one, very bored, personality.

Cheers!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 22, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Not multiple personalities, alas. Just one, very bored, personality.



And obviously greedy at that too...


----------



## Macbeth (Apr 22, 2004)

We need more ways to make money... If I go into battle like this, I lose, and if I don't get to battle, Hamlet's just going to die of starvation.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Being bored is no fun.

Awww... my kitty isn't happy.  He briefly got happier when i gave him a healing potion, but he's back down to 0.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Lil is getting happier. Cross-eyed, but happier.

Happiness depends on Pleasure, Hunger and Health, as far as I can tell. As I feed her healing potions, she gets happier. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> And obviously greedy at that too...




Nothing wrong with being greedy.  Well, okay, there is something wrong with being greedy.  But this is a silly kind of greedy.

I just see this as not really having posted much over the last two weeks.  Well, at least for me.


----------



## ph34r (Apr 22, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> We need more ways to make money... If I go into battle like this, I lose, and if I don't get to battle, Hamlet's just going to die of starvation.




Yeah we do. If you battle alot it's really hard to try and keep your pet fed and happy.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

ph34r said:
			
		

> Yeah we do. If you battle alot it's really hard to try and keep your pet fed and happy.



 Its a challenge...just have to balance how many fights and choose the right ones. I'd like to win one sometime, though.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm trying to implement code to give big bonuses for posting news scoops.  I thought I had it right, but it didn't work (didn't break anything, but didn't work).

However, I'm feeling generous.

*I will manually give anyone who posts a relevant and interesting sci-fi/fantasy news scoop on the sci-fi news page in the next hour (from the timestamp of this post) up to 100 points.*  The amount will depend on how detailed and well formatted the news scoop is - an illiterate sentence will net you about 1 point, whereas a couple of detailed paragraphs with quotes and maybe a picture will net you an awful lot more.

You can do this multiple times to get multiple awards, as long as they're within the next hour.

If you quote anything, use one of the following tags:
{hq}Your quote goes here{/hq}

{bq}A large block-quote goes here{/hq}
​Obviously, replace { with [ and } with ]. 

Feel free to link to off-site images.  Use the WYSIWYIG editor to make it look nice.

Your scoop will enter a moderation queue.  The award will depend on how much editing/formatting I have to do before it gets posted on the news site, so refer to older items for style guides.

Remember, this is for the sci-fi page only.  *Your hour starts now*.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 22, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Well, in the words of Teal'c, "That did not go well."




It was hardly one-sided... counters can be nasty!

I'm assuming they're agility-based, which puts them rather out of the reach of a turtle for the moment 

-Hyp.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

Less than half an hour left to earn your bonus points, folks!  So far, only Ankh-Morpork Guard and MacMathan have submitted items.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Less than half an hour left to earn your bonus points, folks!  So far, only Ankh-Morpork Guard and MacMathan have submitted items.



 ...would have submitted more, but I can't really find much else that's news worthy. Ironically, I'd meant to post more news items today anyway. Thanks Morrus!


----------



## ph34r (Apr 22, 2004)

What does this involve me doing? Do I just go to the Science-Fiction and Fantasy news page and submit a scoop? Sorry, but I've never done this before.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2004)

OK, time's up!

That's 100 points for Ankh's excellent article; and 50 points for MacMathan's.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Heh. when it comes to news, sci-fi or otherwise, I'm pretty much as out of the loop as it gets.

It's a good offer, just can't really participate in it.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> It was hardly one-sided... counters can be nasty!
> 
> I'm assuming they're agility-based, which puts them rather out of the reach of a turtle for the moment
> 
> -Hyp.




It wasn't one-sided, but neither did I win. 

You didn't have the option of counters? Interesting.

Cheers!


----------



## ph34r (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, time's up!
> 
> That's 100 points for Ankh's excellent article; and 50 points for MacMathan's.




Ok, nevermind then.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey, I just made a new pet- wish me luck as I challenge... I hope it's not some big bad guy that kicks my butt immediately that attacks my lil kitty!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh, don't worry Jester.  Rufus is currently in the pound.  So, it'll be some littler bad guy that will beat on your little kitty.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Apr 22, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> You didn't have the option of counters? Interesting.




Sorry, badly phrased.

I had the option... but I'm guessing that with an Agility of 20, I'm rather more than likely to miss.

But I _am_ just guessing.

-Hyp.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Sorry, badly phrased.
> 
> I had the option... but I'm guessing that with an Agility of 20, I'm rather more than likely to miss.
> 
> ...




There's so much unknown about the rules of the game. 

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Hey, I just made a new pet- wish me luck as I challenge... I hope it's not some big bad guy that kicks my butt immediately that attacks my lil kitty!




Lots of luck, Jester. 

Cheers!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks, Merric!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Morrus - can you tell us what the random money setting is currently?

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

Strange - Lil currently has a black eye!







Cheers!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

I too am curious about the random money settings- having just found this game, and having just enjoyed *MY FIRST SWEET, SWEET VICTORY!!!!!!*, I'd like to know what the prospects of my healing my poor lil Pythagorus are.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

It's not that hard to get a potion of cure light wounds and at least save your pet from death...

More than that is hard, especially as you gain levels and have more hit points. 

Cheers!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 22, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> It's not that hard to get a potion of cure light wounds and at least save your pet from death...
> 
> More than that is hard, especially as you gain levels and have more hit points.
> 
> Cheers!




Yeah, I'm sorta afraid to challenge again. 

Can you use potions during a battle?


----------



## MerricB (Apr 22, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm sorta afraid to challenge again.
> 
> Can you use potions during a battle?




I don't know - I don't think so, though.

One trick is to gain XP from your attacks, but to Surrender before things get too serious.

Cheers!


----------



## Zappo (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm joining the fray with the virtual version of my black cat Frankie. And I'm currently fighting RangerWickett's Lolth.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 22, 2004)

You're up!


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 22, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> I'm joining the fray with the virtual version of my black cat Frankie. And I'm currently fighting RangerWickett's Lolth.




And that's "Lloth", buddy.  The classic way of spelling it.  Hooha!


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 22, 2004)

Hmm, I'm gonna have to start posting more than just SH updates it appears...


----------



## Zappo (Apr 22, 2004)

Lolth, Lloth, whatever, you're going down.  

 Can someone explain the difference between attack, defend and counterattack?

 I notice that the battle page automatically reloads every ten seconds or so. That sounds like quite a waste of resources.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

...and I'm now off the list. Need to get me a win for Death of Cats!!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Well.. get Death of Cats healed up and get in the arena, then.  I only need 195 gold to get Grr Argh! healed.  That's just 39 posts.

Now I just have to find 39 things I can intelligently post about.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

He's mostly healed up...now, to try my hand(again) at the arena...I don't think the poor Death o' Cats can take another loss without wanting to cry.


----------



## guedo79 (Apr 22, 2004)

um, I'm still trying to get enough money to adopt.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> um, I'm still trying to get enough money to adopt.



 Why not just make a new one on your own...? Doesn't cost anything(I don't think...)


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Go into your user control panel and scroll down to the bottom left.  there is an option to create a pet.

it's free.  course, you can still save up to adopt someone else's pet from the pound.

This way you get to customize.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Go into your user control panel and scroll down to the bottom left.  there is an option to create a pet.
> 
> it's free.  course, you can still save up to adopt someone else's pet from the pound.
> 
> This way you get to customize.



 ...unless he's aiming to grab Rufus(the evil creature that it is)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2004)

so, how much money should someone save up to equp their pet before fighting?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, how much money should someone save up to equp their pet before fighting?



 I've not really equipped much at all. You can do alright without equipping things, but its probably a good idea to aim towards fighting others that are about on your level.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Umm.. well... that's a hard one for me.  I'd say that having Adamantine Platemail and Gauntlets of Ogre Power are nice to start with, but not necessary.  That would be 1020.

Having one of those is nice, though.  So 510.  Training is probably a good idea.  Those cost 170 each.

What I can truly say is, make sure you have about 300 left over from the fight, whether you win or lose.  That's how much it costs to fully heal a pet to 100.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2004)

wow that's a bunch of money...I'm doing okay money wise but not that well.  sigh......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow that's a bunch of money...I'm doing okay money wise but not that well.  sigh......



 Don't worry about it that much. I've come back from two painful losses(well, surrendered once) in only a couple of days. Just have to make sure you pick your fights well


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2004)

might have to give it try later tonight when the boards are swifter then


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

yeah.  It's taking a little bit to bounce back from two major losses, but I'm slowly doing it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Just have to be persistent to bounce back. Only thing is, now I'm stuck in the middle of a fight and it seems like Angcuru isn't around...*waits*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah.  I've noticed that has happened a few times.  the Lloth vs Frankie battle has been going on all day.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 22, 2004)

wow, duels for the ages...marathons till the death...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, duels for the ages...marathons till the death...



 Heheheh.

I'm almost tempted to surrender the fight...but I'm just being impatient. Its only a bet for 10, but its still some money. Worth 2 posts


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 22, 2004)

Okay. Guedo threw down the gauntlet, so I had to take him down.  I was going in wounded, but it came down to the fact that at the end of the third round, I had 17 health and guedo had 5.  He only managed to do 7 in that fourth round, dropping me into strength doubled range to drop him -25. (if the health actually went negative).  Good fight.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 23, 2004)

Look for my post at Random's guys


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm liking the game, but not sure if Macbeth's on right now... want to attack again!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 23, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Worth 2 posts




Scoundrel


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Never retreat, never surrender....and members of the Hivemind need to rule this game.  Who else has proven that they have nothing better to do then particiapte in the boards then us??


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Scoundrel



 Why thank you


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Never retreat, never surrender....and members of the Hivemind need to rule this game.  Who else has proven that they have nothing better to do then particiapte in the boards then us??




Exactly my point.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

besides, if you give up, you never have a chance to make the one in a million chance victories


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

I sometimes wonder at us...

Cheers!


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2004)

Crothian, working alone, at a slower pace than he is currently going, would reach 1,022,593 money on day 125.

I've attached the simple excel sheet for calculating your totals up to day x. It goes out to 410 days (way more than necessary) so it should be easy to see where the numbers get rediculous. A lower interest rate on the bank would be keen for helping control this situation at rediculous times. I'm all for more money from posting/viewing content instead of just "get to point Y and then live off the interest."


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Crothian, working alone, at a slower pace than he is currently going, would reach 1,022,593 money on day 125.




Ya, but that's 4 months away...is this even going to be sticking around that long?  I think people might get bored with it by then.  I know I would


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the spreadsheet, Creamsteak!

Hmm - if you make 20 posts per day, and bank all of it, after a month you are making 300 per day on the interest...

Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but that's 4 months away...is this even going to be sticking around that long?  I think people might get bored with it by then.  I know I would




Depends what version 3 brings. 

Cheers!


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 23, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Thanks for the spreadsheet, Creamsteak!
> 
> Hmm - if you make 20 posts per day, and bank all of it, after a month you are making 300 per day on the interest...
> 
> Cheers!



Don't do it... just don't do it...

Seriously...


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Don't do it... just don't do it...
> 
> Seriously...




I don't plan to. 

Cheers!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, if you make good, serious post that help to further the thread then its okay to make that may posts per day.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

Hmm - I wonder if we might end up writing version 3 ourselves.

I might have to teach myself php code; it can't be that difficult (after all, I understood the combat code easily enough).

Any requests? 

Cheers!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 23, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> Hmm - I wonder if we might end up writing version 3 ourselves.
> 
> I might have to teach myself php code; it can't be that difficult (after all, I understood the combat code easily enough).
> 
> ...



Sure!

Making it more D&D-like would be great!  Also, being able to buy items which do special attacks, being able to buy special abilities (or spells for specific pet types), more battle options, different battle locations/backgrounds with different effects on the battle, NPC Petz (e.g. a dragon) created by the admin which could be challenged by people when they get high enough in level (with appropriate awards), more customisation of your pet, ability to wager on battles taking place even if you're not involved, better pet graphics (or allow user to submit own graphic).

That enough to start with?  I'm sure I could come up with a lot more!


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Sure!
> 
> Making it more D&D-like would be great!  Also, being able to buy items which do special attacks, being able to buy special abilities (or spells for specific pet types), more battle options, different battle locations/backgrounds with different effects on the battle, NPC Petz (e.g. a dragon) created by the admin which could be challenged by people when they get high enough in level (with appropriate awards), more customisation of your pet, ability to wager on battles taking place even if you're not involved, better pet graphics (or allow user to submit own graphic).
> 
> That enough to start with?  I'm sure I could come up with a lot more!




Those are some cool ideas, Morrus! 

Very cool indeed.

I think I might spend an enjoyable weekend looking into these things!

Cheers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2004)

Morrus, those ideas are awesome! Even if only one or two of them get done, it'd be great! I especially like the idea of different battle locations. This game shouldn't be so fun...well, it'd be better if I wasn't locked in eternal combat


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Umm... yeah.  A timeout feature might be nice, but I'm not sure how such a thing would work.  Like, if someone sits on their turn for 5 hours, they automatically surrender?

I'm really not good with codes, so I don't know if that would even be feasible to program.

Anyway, having fun with my new addictive hobby.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

In fact, there is a timeout option already.

"Battles are turn based so you will have to wait your turn. You will have to take your turn within a day or you will forfeit your turn." - from the Information

Cheers!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> In fact, there is a timeout option already.
> 
> "Battles are turn based so you will have to wait your turn. You will have to take your turn within a day or you will forfeit your turn." - from the Information
> 
> Cheers!



 A day? Hmm...not too bad. Still a long wait, but its nice to know it does at least have a limit


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

How customible is it?  For instance could we have guest creators create unique, ultra expensive ite,ms or something like that?  Might be fun for publishers and the mods.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

There you go, reading the instructions again.  What kind of man are you, Merric?  You keep violating the guy code.  You should be ashamed. 

And a day is a sensible timeout time.  Sure, you can't do anything with your pet during that time, i'm guessing, but that's okay.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> There you go, reading the instructions again.  What kind of man are you, Merric?  You keep violating the guy code.  You should be ashamed.




I'm a born tinkerer. I used to play with the code for Angband (Moria) a lot when I was younger, though I never uploaded any of my versions. 

I don't really like designing new material, but I really enjoy developing and adding to things that are already there.

Cheers!


----------



## the Jester (Apr 23, 2004)

Maybe if there were more types of pets?  I think smeone mentioned that they wanted a rat...


----------



## Darkness (Apr 23, 2004)

MerricB said:
			
		

> I'm a born tinkerer.



 First you offer to taunt and now you admit to being a tinker. You kender, you! 

edit - Ah, strike that. Gnomes are tinkers; kenders are handlers.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

So... Merric is a gnome?  Never would have guessed.  Poor guy.

Sniktch was the one who wanted a rat.

Which is not surprising if you know Sniktch.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 23, 2004)

I only know that Sniktch is a Rat _Bastard_.

I _think_ I recall he also likes ratmen.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Apr 23, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I _think_ I recall he also likes ratmen.




 

kinky...


----------



## Darkness (Apr 23, 2004)

That's our Sniktch...


----------



## Zappo (Apr 23, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> A day? Hmm...not too bad. Still a long wait, but its nice to know it does at least have a limit



I think that this game is designed to be a, well, a _messageboard_ game. Not a real-time one. One logs in for five minutes between classes to check his email, and while he's there he posts a petz move. That sort of thing.

 I really like it this way; I'm not interested in a game which actually requires my attention, right now. A 24 hours timeout is fine (though, instead of wasting the round, I would make it default to a "defense" action).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2004)

Zappo said:
			
		

> I think that this game is designed to be a, well, a _messageboard_ game. Not a real-time one. One logs in for five minutes between classes to check his email, and while he's there he posts a petz move. That sort of thing.
> 
> I really like it this way; I'm not interested in a game which actually requires my attention, right now. A 24 hours timeout is fine (though, instead of wasting the round, I would make it default to a "defense" action).



 Heh, yeah. Ironically, I'm logging in during lunch right now. I really don't mind the 24 hour time limit. I really would only have a problem if it had no time limit at all.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 23, 2004)

I just realized... I have 49 money in the bank. 49, with a 5% daily compounded interest, will earn me a little less than 2,000,000,000 within a year.

Of course, Crothian can make about that money on a good posting week, but still sounds like a lot.

Can I deposit REAL money? 

AR


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I only know that Sniktch is a Rat _Bastard_.
> 
> I _think_ I recall he also likes ratmen.




Hey!  I thought I sensed someone talking about me...

I'll get you, Darkness!  Just as soon as I save up for that Australian vacation I've always wanted.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Of course, Crothian can make about that money on a good posting week, but still sounds like a lot.
> AR




Ya, a single week...right   :\


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

You better get to it, Crothian!  By my calculations you have 400,000,000 posts to go by Sunday


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Apr 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, a single week...right   :\




Really poor joke on my part, but the fact remains, 5% daily compounded interest is really high. 2 _billion_ money is a [/i]lot[/i] even if it does take a year. 

If we can pool 1000 money, it would take 142 days before we'd have 1,000,000. If we can pool 5000 money, it would take 109 days before we'd have a million.

I wish my bank was like that.

AR


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> You better get to it, Crothian!  By my calculations you have 400,000,000 posts to go by Sunday




And none of it will be given to you


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, that was uncalled for.  Now you're just being mean


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Really poor joke on my part, but the fact remains, 5% daily compounded interest is really high. 2 _billion_ money is a [/i]lot[/i] even if it does take a year.
> 
> If we can pool 1000 money, it would take 142 days before we'd have 1,000,000. If we can pool 5000 money, it would take 109 days before we'd have a million.




Yes, 5% compounded daily is amazing good.  

I'm just saving as as much as I can as fast as I can to see if I can be super duper rich.  THen I can hand out money right and left.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> Well, that was uncalled for.  Now you're just being mean




You are correct, sir!!  

I want to be so rich, I can do whatever I want and just bribe people so they won't be mad


----------



## Sniktch (Apr 23, 2004)

Fair enough.  So bribe me and I won't be mad


----------



## Crothian (Apr 23, 2004)

I got a secret deal going on with you behind the scenes....


----------

